# All-in-one Online Tool



## Tom (16/8/14)

https://d888876ca3374843b2fadc520de...e.com/host/0By8GwlOVHl04eVBvcFEtd19HeHc/page/

Here you get all info vape related. Calculators, videos, juice stuff....

Check it out, may be useful.

Reactions: Like 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/14)

Looks very handy, thanks @Tom.


----------



## huffnpuff (16/8/14)

Nice,

This is also VERY good:

http://www.steam-engine.org/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (5/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Nice,
> 
> This is also VERY good:
> 
> http://www.steam-engine.org/



Thanks! This morning I tried changing my wick, but messed up the coil in the process. So I ended up having to do my very first build (the friendly guys at VapeMob put a build on my device when I bought it). My first attempt sucked ass, but then I remembered seeing this post, so I used it. I didn't get it quite the way I wanted, but it was much better than my first attempt. I know if there are no pics, it didn't happen, but be easy, it was at 6am on a Sunday. Plus I was so excited that I got it right, that I just wanted to get vaping lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (5/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Thanks! This morning I tried changing my wick, but messed up the coil in the process. So I ended up having to do my very first build (the friendly guys at VapeMob put a build on my device when I bought it). My first attempt sucked ass, but then I remembered seeing this post, so I used it. I didn't get it quite the way I wanted, but it was much better than my first attempt. I know if there are no pics, it didn't happen, but be easy, it was at 6am on a Sunday. Plus I was so excited that I got it right, that I just wanted to get vaping lol


That's the way to start! And dont worry what it looks like....as long as it does the trick amd vapes

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (5/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Thanks! This morning I tried changing my wick, but messed up the coil in the process. So I ended up having to do my very first build (the friendly guys at VapeMob put a build on my device when I bought it). My first attempt sucked ass, but then I remembered seeing this post, so I used it. I didn't get it quite the way I wanted, but it was much better than my first attempt. I know if there are no pics, it didn't happen, but be easy, it was at 6am on a Sunday. Plus I was so excited that I got it right, that I just wanted to get vaping lol



Congrats @Natheer Mallick ! Nothing like the feeling of vaping on your first coil. Well done. I can imagine the excitement. Happy Sunday vaping!

PS - please can you put your location under your avatar
Just click on your name in the top right and then "personal details"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

